# L bracket for 5d?



## Perio (May 3, 2015)

Hi guys, I hope you all are doing well. I need to get an L bracket for my old Canon 5d (classic) but I can't find the one on the RRS website. I know RRS sells L brackets for 5dii and 5diii but has anyone purchased L bracket for 5d? I guess I should have called RRS to find out but I had a very busy week... Thanks in advance!


----------



## martti (May 3, 2015)

The Chinese seem to be making everything for everythin. Search eBay.


----------



## Perio (May 3, 2015)

martti said:


> The Chinese seem to be making everything for everythin. Search eBay.



Yeah, but it's going to take a while till I receive an item from China. I need to have it within a week or so...
Does anyone know if I can use the L bracket for 5dii on my 5d? How different are they?


----------



## mrzero (May 4, 2015)

There is a used RRS bracket for a 5D classic on ebay right now, buy it now or make offer, located in the US.


----------



## tolusina (May 5, 2015)

Universal L brackets available from Kirk
http://www.kirkphoto.com/Universal-L-Brackets.html

and Acratech
http://www.acratech.net/categories/l-brackets-and-nodail-rail.html

plus several other listings at B&H......
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?ipp=100&ci=10833&N=4075788747+4146881192&setIPP=100&srtclk=itemspp


----------



## martti (May 5, 2015)

My L-bracket for the 5DIII from Singapore just arrived, 5 days after I had placed the command on eBay.
Those guys make business like no-one else. They MOVE!


----------

